# Walbro 228 primer bulb



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got a blower with a 228 Walbro on it. The bulb seems to be smaller than typical with a diameter of .62 and a height of .5 in. Is this a standard part size or is this something unique to Craftsman usage on the model 358-797931 leaf blower? Its about .1 in smaller in diameter than the misc weed eaters and chain saws I have.

Don


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

walbro sell 3 different size primmer bulbs should be a normal stock item i keep all 3 in stock as well as the zama one

bill


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*bulb size*

Is the 228 bulb the same as the 118 bulb or does it vary by the end use application? Its 16mm outside diam, although I guess you guys still use inches too?

Don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

188-15-1 Primer - bulb is the Walbro part number that should work on your carburetor. You should be able to find them at most any small engine shop or online at various sources. This is one of the most popular bulbs used on Walbro carburetor equipped small engines and the one I sell the most of.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*size of bulb*

would you mind telling me the diameter?

The one I need is 16mm or .63", .5in tall, pretty small
I have another popular one, it is more like .7" or 18mm but it will not fit and is taller too. 
As a matter of fact all of the other bulbs that I have dealt with have been larger.

I'm out in the country so I order lots of stuff so I'm trying to make sure that I order the right one.

As with carbs themselves, it is amazing how many different variations that there are.

tks
don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

wa5ngp said:


> would you mind telling me the diameter?
> 
> The one I need is 16mm or .63", .5in tall, pretty small
> I have another popular one, it is more like .7" or 18mm but it will not fit and is taller too.
> ...


Off the top of my head, I have no idea what the dimensions on the primer bulb might be. My catalog shows the part number to change to 188-12-1 and lists the OD at .755" and height at .560". Odd but it's the only one they show the measurements for, and that's the one listed for your carburetor. When I get a chance, I will pull some of mine out and measure them.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*bulb dimension*

OK, well mine is a model 228 not 118. So maybe the 228 bulb is a smaller diameter bulb? Its definitely Walbro. Its a small carb, only one fuel mixture adjustment.


I measured an in-line bulb on a heavy duty Ryobi trimmer and it is .6 in or 16mm diam. So worse case I might be able to pry apart one those Ryobi in-line bulbs to get the bulb from it.

don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

wa5ngp said:


> OK, well mine is a model 228 not 118. So maybe the 228 bulb is a smaller diameter bulb? Its definitely Walbro. Its a small carb, only one fuel mixture adjustment.
> 
> 
> I measured an in-line bulb on a heavy duty Ryobi trimmer and it is .6 in or 16mm diam. So worse case I might be able to pry apart one those Ryobi in-line bulbs to get the bulb from it.
> ...


118??

The numbers I posted are PART NUMBERS not model numbers and was based on the Model WA 228 Walbro carburetor. Since you did not list the series number of your carburetor, I searched carburetors used on Poulan/Weedeater blowers (the manufacturer of your Sears blower) and the only 228 that I found was the WA series carburetor and it shows to use a 188-15-1 primer bulb, this part number has changed to 188-12-1.


WA228.pdf


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

oops, thanks for clearing up that misunderstanding on my part. Odd coincidence that the primer bulb has a 188 p/n. That pdf looks like it. tks for sending it.

I did not see a series number on the carb. I'll take another look. I assume I don't have to tear it down to find the series number. I have not tinkered with many Walbros.

I found a store who lists it as 188-12 and he lists the dimensions and they match my broken one so that closes the loop.

Interestingly, a 188-512-1 is as I suspected an all in one in-line primer bulb asm with base that has the same bulb in it. 

don


----------

